# drywall (paper) tape puckering



## ktmrider (Apr 3, 2017)

bubbled tape is caused by not getting it beded in right, did you have a big Gap to fill?if so if you should prefill before you tape.for tape coat you should use hot mud or all purpose (green lid) cause it has glue in it, don't use lightweight for tape coat. I would cut the tape out and start over


----------



## aribert (Apr 7, 2012)

ktmrider:

THanks for the reply. 

I'm pretty sure the joint compound type is was the what you refer to as the lightweight type - I just do not remember having this (tape) issue before using the same compound. Since the joint compound was not hollow behind the tape, and the puckering was in the edge seam, I was able to float over it. I would not have been able to do so if it had been an edge seam. Next time I'll get some compound intended for taping and see if the issue reappears.


----------



## ktmrider (Apr 3, 2017)

your problem is not the mud you're using it's the way your doing it, the tape will bubble if you don't get enough mud under it, your not getting the tape bedded in good


----------



## red92s (Nov 14, 2012)

Highly recommend trying FibaFuse tape if you are struggling with paper. I found it worlds easier to work with as a novice. Home Depot and Lowes have both started carrying it in many stores.


----------



## BIG Johnson (Apr 9, 2017)

It's from squeezing too much mud out. When you embed the tape, you need to be careful not to remove all the mud that's under said tape with your knife. It takes lots and lots of practice. That's why finishers get the big bucks.


----------



## Bud9051 (Nov 11, 2015)

I forgot to come back to answer this. Note, I'm not a pro drywaller, just a stubborn GC who has done a considerable amount of this work. Too slow to be a pro.

Your pictures of those puckers brought back memories and this is what I determined caused them. First, I make several passes over the tape angle left then right, to force out excess mud and to drive that mud into the tape. I work it from center to each end so the tape doesn't drag along. Getting the mud into the tape makes it part of the joint and not just tape stuck in place by the mud.

As you squeeze out the excess mud and pass over the gap between the sheets of drywall that mud escapes behind your blade instead of to the sides and creates that bulge. Note that is a bulge of mud and not a bubble of air. If you prefilled the gaps and allowed the mud to dry it would prevent some of the mud from escaping. In most cases I have been able to just push the bulge into the gap converting it from a bulge to a valley which is easily covered with the next coat.

As for leaving mud under the tape that is the number one mistake that results in joints being too high. Working the mud into the tape is the secret to using paper tape. The mess tapes, although I don't care for them, eliminate that concern with the mesh.

Bud


----------

